
Attacking Zcash for Fun and Profit - letslion
https://twitter.com/dukeleto/status/1259852271791284224
======
letslion
Duke Leto and the Hush Developers inventing the "Sietch" security system and
exposing Zcash lies about their blockchain safety

------
UrgeyBergy
Zcash privacy vulnerabilities explained in this 15 page whitepaper, solved by
Hush! Amazing work <3

